# Funny Dogs



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I love some of the captioned dog pics. I saw this one a bit ago and thought it was one of the best. Feel free to share any dog pics you have that are funny.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

*whos watching who here*

My daughters show calf and our border collie(charlie) doing his job, but not sure what the little one(lola) is doing.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I especially am fond of the last one!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

The Dog Olympics ...


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Hulla the hound and kid are pretty cool.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> The Dog Olympics ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I always liked these as they seem appropriate for our most common weather. :texasflag


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

This is a happy lil Dude!!! And has the right outlook on life.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mine!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

...


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> I always liked these as they seem appropriate for our most common weather. :texasflag


The bulldog is my dad's dog. His name is tuff. I took the pic after a crawfish boil we had. I sent it to Channel 2 news and also posted it on here. Its gone crazy on the internet!


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

dabear said:


> My daughters show calf and our border collie(charlie) doing his job, but not sure what the little one(lola) is doing.


 The eyes on the little one are priceless!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ike at 6weeks. He's still confused at 2 years.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol....


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Charley's first snowfall 2009*

daddy, what IS this stuff?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ruthless53 said:


> The bulldog is my dad's dog. His name is tuff. I took the pic after a crawfish boil we had. I sent it to Channel 2 news and also posted it on here. Its gone crazy on the internet!


And I got a pic of him in an email just this morning. AGAIN!!!!! lol

I've seen him on television in SLC, Ut and Ft. Stockton but never here locally. Yet!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's my boy Brody in for a swim.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*One of my buds*

Nico loves golf


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

-mac-


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

My lil football player, tuckered out. Has yet to fumble. The pros could take notes from this retriever


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

dabear said:


> My daughters show calf and our border collie(charlie) doing his job, but not sure what the little one(lola) is doing.


This was post #2

I studied the eyes on the little dog (Lola) for a while.

I'm pretty sure that dog has been smokin dope.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

our fearless protector  Be sure to ring the door bell to wake her up. Otherwise, open the front door slowly.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1. Somebody Rub My Belly!!
2. Dad, I thought this was my bed???


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't even think about it!

Actually, this is his grimace when he knows that he has been caught somewhere he should not be.

He is the friendliest buddy you have ever met.

And, he is an incredible hunter at almost 8 yrs of age.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

My dog Steve, fighting it out with a water hose...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Down out










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

My contributions!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

*A couple I like*

I'll give this a try


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

txdrake said:


> my contributions!


haha i still remember him blowing up tylers truck on that dove hunt.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

llred said:


> haha i still remember him blowing up tylers truck on that dove hunt.


LOL!!! Good Times!!!


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

here is mine


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Here's mine...*

He is the sweetest, most well behaved dog.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 17, 2012)

Last year, July 25, was not feeling well and laid on the sofa. About the time I realised that I was having a heart attack, Duke, on the right, jumped up on me and laid my cell phone on my chest.
http://


----------



## redspeckmedic (Jul 14, 2009)

Here a few for the Post, gotta love a Mans best friend and their personalities....


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Dogs*

I like them all. Keep them coming!

The one that probably got me the most was the handler and K-9 paying tribute to the many Service Dogs that have been recalled. Some were heroes; many KIA.

You have to realize that some of these dogs were 'put down' because they are 'Unadoptable'. They are trained to attack which they do quite well. RIP

Yes; I'm a dog lover. I raised Black and Tan Coonhounds once, and it saddened me every time to ship a young dog that I had raised from a puppy, to its new owner. I remember every one of them.

Yes; I'm crying as I type this. JMHO C2


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Mia was about 10 weeks old in this shot. She is about 4 1/2 months now.


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yep, that's my wiener dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Mine wont sit still long enough for a pic tonight. She got 'got' by something in the yard tonight while I was grillin..
probably a squirrel (I know, don't see them much in the dark, but my yard guys knocked a branch off some sort of berry tree and left it, think it was going after easy pickins..) Not a cat, she doesn't get into it with cats, she's educated in that area and no cat noises, probably not a possum, it got away too quick and she would have been TORN up.. just 3 puncture wounds on the snout, one looks like a tooth, other 2 look like scratches.. I'm pretty sure squirrel...

she has that defeated attitude that she gets when she misses a squirrel. At least I didn't have to remove half a squirrel from the living room floor and search for the other half, then take her in for X rays the last time she ate the front half..

*****h...



A


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Landry aka Chickendog


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cute pup. What kind is Chickendog?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Pom


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

A few that I had saved and thought they were pretty funny.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

jmachou said:


> A few that I had saved and thought they were pretty funny.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


The dog scared of the spider got me rolling!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

Another funny one
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

haha


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

My girls


----------



## conk jr (Jun 11, 2010)

haha funny


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

With all the lab lovers on here, I know ya'll will enjoy this one.


----------

